# OHSS 7 days past ET -it can happen!



## Jess1981 (May 7, 2012)

I posted on here a few days ago as I was suffering from really bad abdominal pains and cramping and had put it down to the Crinone pessaries I was using. I was heavily constipated adding to the discomfort, on Wednesday night the pain became unbearable esp after I managed to go to the toilet. My shoulders seized up I started getting cramps in my calf's I rang bourn hall and they advised me to goto and A&E. After some time they confirmed I had mild OHSS, the scan showed my right ovary had slipped all the way down to under my pubic bone and the left was swollen. I was monitored for 24 hours and released. The worst part is they did a blood test and said my HCG levels were low and it was unlikely I was pregnant this has upset me more than anything as I was a week into my 2WW and still had hope. My husband challenged the Dr and asked how he could tell if I was pregnant only 7 days after a day 2 transfer at which he back tracked and said it was too early. We rang Bourn and they confirmed it was too early only if I'd had a 5 day blastocyst would we able to tell. I wanted to post on here as I thought OHSS can only Happen between EC & ET but it can happen anytime in my case a week after so please don't just put it down the medicine get your self checked out. Wishing you all luck and baby dust and prayinfir or my BFP.


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Jess,

I just had to post as cant believe what hospital said to you - do you know what your HCG number was?? Anything over 25 means you are pregnant and at 7 days past a 2 day transfer it would be really low  

I was admitted to hospital with sever OHSS at 8 days past a 3 day transfer and my HCG in that day was only 34 - I am now 19 weeks pregnant with twins.

Late onset OHSS is usually an indication that you are in fact pregnant & the hospital sound clueless to me.

Have you done a HPT?


----------



## Jess1981 (May 7, 2012)

Hello Minkey you have a long life I was just reading your treatment diary I have been following the Herts thread as I live in Hitchin but have never had the courage to post on there so I've been quietly reading and following in the background, and now you have posted here.

They didn't give me a number the consultant just said it was very low and then he left, there was a trainee with him who came to me later and said the Dr shouldn't have been so tactless with me and that it was too early to tell. She even got another consultant to reassure me.

I haven't done a HPT Bourn said not until Wednesday a part of me wants to know but the other part wants to hold onto the little hope I  have left. Congratulations on your BFP it is such wonderful news, your diary has helped me so much. My husband & I haven't been able to confide in anyone as 10 of friends/ family are expecting and I just can't stand their pity and platitudes.


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Jess,

How funny! I'm in Fairfield Park and my Mum and Sister live in Hitchin  

I think you have lots of hope to hang on to - the fact the consultant said it was "low" means it wasn't 0!  I really think the late onset OHSS is a good sign as it is triggered by hcg - how are you feeling now?

I will keep everything crossed for you  

You should come and join our little Herts thread   it is a truly great group of people & new people are joining all the time.  I don't think anyone understands infertility unless they have been through it & I have lost close friends along the way  . I can honestly say that I have made some great friends through this website & we meet regularly, they just "get it" and help you through the bad times and actually have a real laugh in the process.

That must be very difficult with 10 of your friends expecting  

We are having a meet up on 4th August if you fancied coming along?

I really hope your OHSS is improving & I feel your pain, it's awful   but should hopefully improve quite quickly.

X x


----------



## Jess1981 (May 7, 2012)

We looked at several houses in Fairfield my husband loves that area but in the end we settled for something a bit nearer the train station as I commute to London. Although have been home working for the last month.

I will introduce myself on the thread as this just prooves it's meant to be. Thank you for your posts and kind words of encouragement. X


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Definately meant to be   everything happens for a reason - see you on the Herts thread x


----------



## Jess1981 (May 7, 2012)

I just wanted to update the thread after my OHSS I got my BFP yesterday. I'm in shock and can't believe it.
I was convinced after the Consultant had told me that my HCG levels were low, but it seems my little bean implanted literally the day after. My local hospital in Stevenage have been great and let me come in for 2 blood tests at the early pregnancy unit. Good luck to everyone and don't give up hope x


----------



## lgb31 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Jess, just wanted to say congratulations on your  , well done xxx
heres to a sticky lil jellybean and a very happy and healthy nine months xxx

lgb31 xxx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Jess  

Fantastic news, I knew it - won't say I told you so


----------

